# Divisor de frecuencia Parlante 12PW3 Driver DH200



## cridaco (Oct 22, 2009)

Necesitaria si alguien me puede dar un plano o ayudar, tengo un parlante Selenium 12PW3 y un Driver Selenium DH200. Tengo una etapa de potencia Gemini PVX160.
Mi intensión es de el parlante conectarlo directamente y poner un divisor para el driver con un corte medio alto, es decir que no sea ese medio que mata pero tampoco ese agudo tipo twiter o que es lo que me recomendarian. Por las dudas aca dejo los datos que encontre de cada cosa.

Dator del parlante (http://www.selenium.com.br/)
Potencia Programa Musical 400W
Potencia RMS 200W
Potencia AES 175W
Repuesta de frecuencia -10 db 55 a 5.000 hz

Datos del Driver 
Power 100W rms 8 ohms
Sensivity  105 dB SPL
Frecuency Response 1500 a 20000 hz 
Recomendado Crossover 12db/oct 2khz

Desde ya muchas gracias a los que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2009)

Entre los datos que pusite está:
Recomendado Crossover 12db/oct 2khz

Y el woofer anda bastante bien hasta los 2kHz, así que debería funcionar sin dramas.


Saludos


----------



## cridaco (Oct 22, 2009)

Te agradesco mucho cacho por tu comentario, ahora lo que estoy necesitando es ayuda para armar correctamente el divisor, si me podria alguien facilitar un diagrama porque no quiero hacer macanas y terminar quemando los driver por trabajarlos fuera de frecuencia.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 22, 2009)

Para eso escribí "crossover pasivo" o "divisor frecuencias pasivo" en el buscador. Van a salir a montones.
Buscá uno que haga lo que necesitás y ya estás listo.

Saludos


----------



## cridaco (Oct 23, 2009)

Gracias pero la verdad que no encontre muy bien, en si encontre pero para mayores potencias y tengo miedo de que me quede muy atenuado.Yo tengo que me armaron una ves un divisor para un EV DH3  que tiene 4 capa 2E225K (2 en paralelo y estos en serie con los otros 2) tiene 4 resistencia como en forma de estrella conectadas de 10 ohms 7 w una bobinita de unas 20 vueltas otra de unas 50 vueltas y en la salida otro capacitor chiquito que ni idea el valor porque esta pintado. Tengo una foto y un diagrama de como esta conectado pero no se como suvirlo. No se si esto me serviria para este driver. O si me podes dar alguna direccion. Tengo conocimientos de electronica pero en eso de los divisores ni idea y no quiero terminar quemandolos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2009)

cridaco dijo:


> Tengo una foto y un diagrama de como esta conectado pero no se como suvirlo.


Das un click en "Responder" (justo abajo a la izquierda del último mensaje) o en "Ir a Avanzado" (si estás en la parte de respuesta rápida). En el modo avanzado bajás un poco y vas a ver una barra que dice "Opciones Adicionales", dentreo de esas opciones hay un botón "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos".
Click ahí y ya sabrás cómo seguir.

Si subís el diagrama ya alcanza.
Saludos


----------



## ivanutn (Oct 23, 2009)

Con el Programa WinISD Pro podes calcular los valores que necesitas para armar un crossover de 12dB/octava de 2 Vias, y también tiene como calcular el par de resistencias para la atenuación del Driver.


----------



## cridaco (Oct 23, 2009)

Te agradesco mucho por tu ayuda voy a ver que pasa con ese programa si puedo sacar algo.Aca adjunto lo que tengo haber si me puede servir de algo


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2009)

Eso que posteaste parece un pasaaltos medio raro (y fierazo).

Pegate una vuelta por el buscador que vas a encontrar muchos circuitos de crossovers más claros y simples. En particular, buscá alguno de 12dB/oct (segundo orden) con el corte puesto en 2kHz.

La opción del WinISD es buena, el programa es gratis y sólo tenés que googlearlo para que te aparezca la página oficial de donde bajarlo.

Saludos


----------



## cridaco (Oct 24, 2009)

Te agradesco mucho, voy a ver que encuentro, ese divisor me lo armaron con unas cajas Electro Voice que tenian un parlante de 15 200W y un driver DH 3.Funcionaba vastante bien almenos nunca queme esos driver ni nada pero bue... me fijo haber que encuentro.Muchas gracias nuevamente por tu ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Oct 24, 2009)

¿Ya leíste por esta página?

Saludos


----------



## cridaco (Oct 24, 2009)

Si si ya la tenia pero como te decia tengo conocimientos de electronica pero en la parte esta de divisores esas cosas 0 y tampoco da para andar experimentando mucho estan caritos los repuestos para los driver jejejeje


----------



## Cacho (Oct 25, 2009)

cridaco dijo:


> ...estan caritos los repuestos para los driver jejejeje


Vaya si lo sé...

Paseá por esa página (o cualquier otra que te guste), hacé los cálculos, armate un esquema y postealo (aclará qué página tomaste como fuente para hacerlo). Sobre ese se ve qué se puede/debe cambiar.

Saludos


----------



## cridaco (Nov 12, 2009)

Ante todo pido disculpas por las demoras, por suerte estuve con mucho trabajo estos dias en lo que yo me dedico (edicion de audio)Bueno entre a esta pagina http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#desengano
y me puse a calcular algo, hice un diseño haber si esta bien o que es lo que tendria que modificarle yo calcule un filtro de 2 orden y una red L-Pad para atenuar la potencia, no se si esta bien.Por las dudas te comento nuevamente que es para trabar con una potencia gemini PVX 160 (es de unos 150 por canal)http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#desengano


----------



## Cacho (Nov 14, 2009)

cridaco dijo:


> ...entre a esta pagina...y me puse a calcular algo, hice un diseño...http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#desengano



Bien, vamos por partes.
C1 te dio 4u97, así que vas a usar 4u7 y eso te va a dejar el corte en 2100Hz. Andará bien.

Ahora vamos a la parte que suena raro: Eso del L-Pad.
¿Cómo es que querés atenuar 12dB? Eso es una enormidad y sólo necesitarías hacerlo en caso de tener un woofer con un SPL muchísimo más bajo que el tweeter.
Además, las resistencias tendrían que ser enooooooooormes para disipar la potencia.
¿En qué te basás para hacer semejante atenuación?

Saludos


----------



## cridaco (Nov 15, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tus comentario y tu ayuda, la red L-pad tambien la calcule en esa pag, el valor de los 12 db lo saque de la oja de datos del driver "Recomendado Crossover 12db/oct 2khz" o no era ese valor el que tenia que usar? jejeje


----------



## Cacho (Nov 15, 2009)

Ahhhh... Creo que entiendo dónde te hiciste el merengue.

El divisor que planteaste es de 12dB/oct. Punto.
No necesita nada más.

El L-Pad es un atenuador, hace que todo lo que pase después del filtro pierda potencia (MUCHA).
Con 12dB de atenuación, el equipode 150W sonará como algo de 10W (redondeando un poquito). 

No es eso lo que buscás, sólo el crossover.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2009)

El L-Pad su usa cuando tenes que ecualizar las sensibilidades de los parlantes/drivers que forman el conjunto que estás armando. Suponé que tenés un parlante con una sensibilidad de de 98dB/W/m y un driver con una sensibilidad de 101dB/W/m. Cuando los excites a través de un crossover pasivo como el que estás diseñando, vas a escuchar que el sonido suena con "mucho agudo", por mas que tengas los controles de tono en nivel medio, y eso se debe a que a igual señal aplicada, el driver "suena el doble de fuerte" que el parlante por que tiene una sensibilidad 3dB mas grande. En ese caso le ponés un L-Pad que atenúe esos 3dB que le sobran para que el sonido del driver esté equilibrado con el del parlante de bajos-medios.


----------



## cridaco (Nov 16, 2009)

Muchas gracias a los dos por ayudarme, ahora entendi mas. Ahora en la oja de datos del driver tengo que tiene una sensivilidad de 105 db y el parlante en la hora de datos me aparece 97 db, entonces tendria que hacer la L-Pad ?Otra cosa mas, el driver aguanta 100W pero yo estoy trabajando con una potencia de 150W.Como hago para atenuar eso y que no se me queme el driver? o que recomendacion me darian? Muchas gracias nuevamente por la ayuda que me estan dando


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2009)

No deberías tener problemas...*dependiendo de la frecuencia de cruce que elijas para el crossover*. De todas maneras, lo que estas haciendo no es la forma correcta de encarar tu problema. Si pensas usar esa caja para poner sonido en fiestas y esas cosas, lo que te conviene es usar, al menos, dos amplificadores: uno para los parlantes y otro para los drivers, y poner un crossover electrónico antes de los ampli. De esa manera podés controlar perfectamente la potencia que va a cada uno y sin usar L-Pad que se va a estar comiendo una parte importante de la potencia aplicada, por que tenés que bajar 8dB...y eso es mucho!


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 16, 2009)

Buenas. Una alternativa es NO cortar el woofer (que llega hasta los 5500 hz) y recortar al driver en esa frecuencia. O sea ganas en potencia por que al recortarlo a mas frecuencia el mismo recibe menos potencia. 
Ten en cuenta que los 200 watts musicales son a 2khz de corte sobre un crosover de 12 db por octava y esto representa no mas de 50-60 watts rms en el amplificador.
La alternativa de ezavalla es lo mejor en casos como este donde las presiones sonoras son muy diferentes entre ambos componentes. La solucion pasiva pasa sin duda por las R pero hay que evaluar economicamente que es mas conveniente.

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## cridaco (Nov 16, 2009)

Si ezavalla ya se que eso seria lo ideal pero con lo que sale una potencia, lo que sale un buen crossover son 10 fiestas mas o menos de trabajar gratis jejejee una forma de decir...Ahora a que te referis con eso de que no es la forma de encarar mi problema? a eso que decis del cross act? Ahora una pregunta no dudo lo que vos comentas porque si se que es asi, pero porque cajas profesionales, tipo yamaha, Electro Voice, Das son cajas de 200-250W rms y traen driver similares con divisores pasivos? o que me recomendarias para no tener que comprar otra potencia y cross? Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2009)

cridaco dijo:


> Ahora una pregunta no dudo lo que vos comentas porque si se que es asi, pero porque cajas profesionales, tipo yamaha, Electro Voice, Das son cajas de 200-250W rms y traen driver similares con divisores pasivos? o que me recomendarias para no tener que comprar otra potencia y cross? Muchas gracias por tu ayuda



Seeee...pero que *esas *cajas vengan así no quiere decir que vos puedas replicarlas con los componentes que tenés disponibles. Ya te lo comentó Juan José mas arriba: podés usar divisores pasivos, pero el L-Pad te va a desperdiciar mucha potencia en el driver: 8dB en potencia es algo así como 6 veces, esto es, al driver tenés que aplicarle 1/6 de la potencia del woofer para que "suene igual de fuerte" y todo lo que sobre cae en el L-Pad se pierde como calor .
Dependiendo donde hagas el cruce, al driver le va a llegar mucha menos potencia que al woofer, así por ahí no hay mucho problema. El problema va a aparecer cuando necesites mas SPL y estés limitado por el driver y el pad.
Para hacer lo de las cajas que vos comentás, lo primero que hay que hacer es saber elegir los parlantes y los drivers para que tengan una eficiencia similar entre sí, cosa de no usar L-pad o que este atenúe muy poco. Si no tenés dinero para invertir en otra potencia+crossover, pues metele un divisor pasivo, pero andá sabiendo que estás desperdiciando parte del amplificador que tenés por el desbalance entre las sensibilidades y el divisor pasivo.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 14, 2010)

Hola gente, lei todos los comentario de este post y me quedo alguna duda.

*Ezevalla*, supongamos que NO utilizo una red L-pad para atenuar esos 8db que tiene el driver con respecto al parlante, que es una diferencia como vos decis, muy importante; y supongamos que tampoco quiero comprar 2 amplificadores(uno para medios-bajos y otro para medios-altos), sino que quiero usar 1 solo amplificador. Bien, calculo los filtros para que corte a 2Khz y listo. Luego, la musica la pongo desde una computadora y busco algun software de audio que me permita atenuar esos 8db desde los 2khz en adelante, esto es antes de ingresar a la etapa de amplificación, es decir, en baja señal. Creo que esto simularia la funcion de un filtro activo casero, por hacer una analogia. Con esto se evitaria perder potencia en las resistencias en forma de calor, y a la vez permite un mejor control de los niveles de medios-agudos con respecto a los medios-bajos para adaptarse de una manera mas simple al gusto de sonido de cada uno. Por ejemplo, puedo ir probando en atenuar 6, 7, 8, 9db de 2khz en adelante, y escojer donde me parece q suena mejor.

*
Juan Jose, decis que una alternativa es NO cortar el woofer.* Haciendo eso no se dañaria el woofer o distorcionaria, debido a las frecuencias mayores a 5khz??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2010)

Por favor, no hagas preguntas dirigidas a alguien en particular. Eso no es bien visto en el foro y otros participantes que conozcan del tema se van a abstener de darte su ayuda.



emiliano17 dijo:


> *Ezevalla*, supongamos que NO utilizo una red L-pad para atenuar esos 8db que tiene el driver con respecto al parlante, que es una diferencia como vos decis, muy importante; y supongamos que tampoco quiero comprar 2 amplificadores(uno para medios-bajos y otro para medios-altos), sino que quiero usar 1 solo amplificador. Bien, calculo los filtros para que corte a 2Khz y listo. Luego, la musica la pongo desde una computadora y busco algun software de audio que me permita atenuar esos 8db desde los 2khz en adelante, esto es antes de ingresar a la etapa de amplificación, es decir, en baja señal. Creo que esto simularia la funcion de un filtro activo casero, por hacer una analogia. Con esto se evitaria perder potencia en las resistencias en forma de calor, y a la vez permite un mejor control de los niveles de medios-agudos con respecto a los medios-bajos para adaptarse de una manera mas simple al gusto de sonido de cada uno. Por ejemplo, puedo ir probando en atenuar 6, 7, 8, 9db de 2khz en adelante, y escojer donde me parece q suena mejor.



Lo ultimo que me acuerdo de nuestra charla en otro tema era que vos tenías *UN* woofer, *DOS *drivers y *DOS *tweeters, y querías hacer baffles con divisores pasivos, pero tenías como 10dB/W/m de diferencia en las sensibilidades. Ya te dije que tenías que usar un amplificador aparte para manejar el único woofer de que disponías e insisto con lo mismo si es que aún no has comprado otro woofer igual al primero. Es así la situación o ha cambiado algo?
Lamentablemente no puedo darte mas ayuda hasta que no sepa la estructura de de parlantes que vas a usar. Sinceramente, esto me parece un juego de adivinanza y no una charla técnica, por que yo ya te expuse como debías hacerlo y nunca me comentaste si tenías otro woofer o como pensabas conectar el único que tienes, donde habías elegido cortar el driver, si ibas a usar los tweeters o no y donde ibas a cortarlo respecto al driver...en fin, un montón de cosas que es necesario conocer antes de iniciar un diseño.
Si las comentas exactamente...tal vez podamos seguir.


emiliano17 dijo:


> *Juan Jose, decis que una alternativa es NO cortar el woofer.* Haciendo eso no se dañaria el woofer o distorcionaria, debido a las frecuencias mayores a 5khz??



Si el woofer NO PUEDE RESPONDER A FRECUENCIAS MAYORES DE 5kHz...que importancia tiene que le metas 30kHz??? SI no puede responder físicamente, las vas a atenuar acústicamente y no van a sonar. Punto

PD: Leí el comentario sobre esa persona que te dijo que si cortabas el driver a 650Hz se iba a quemar. Te pido que le pidas una justificación de lo que dice, pero si por mi fuera le diría que no hable estupideces...pero claro, tenes que decirle de que potencia es el amplificador que vas a usar (el JVC ese del que hablabas...)


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 14, 2010)

Siempre hago preguntas dirigidas a alguien en particular en este mismo foro y es la primera vez que alguien me llama la atencion por hacerlo.. :S

mira.. yo comente en este foro sobre el proyecto de *cridaco*, no entiendo porque mezclas las cosas, sobre mi proyecto podemos seguir hablando en el mismo post que abri yo. Desde ya te agradezco mucho porque hiciste comentarios que me aclararon muchas cosas, creo que sabes bastante sobre audio, por eso te consulto. Que opinas sobre lo de atenuar desde la fuente de sonido, por ej, la compu..?? es correcto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> mira.. yo comente en este foro sobre el proyecto de *cridaco*, no entiendo porque mezclas las cosas, sobre mi proyecto podemos seguir hablando en el mismo post que abri yo.



Pero es que estamos hablando de lo mismo en uno u otro tema. Si te fijás las características de los parlantes de este tema y los del tuyo te vas a dar cuenta por que te lo digo.



emiliano17 dijo:


> Que opinas sobre lo de atenuar desde la fuente de sonido, por ej, la compu..?? es correcto?



Depende de con que y para qué hagas la atenuación. Los ecualizadores de programas como el Winamp o el foobar2000 o cualquier otro, por lo general tienen pendientes atenuación de 6db/octava por que son filtros pasabanda de segundo orden. Eso no es ni bueno ni malo, pero está pensado para atenuar o resaltar algunos rangos de frecuencia cuando uno escucha, NO para hacer las veces de un crossover activo, por que la señal sale toda por el mismo cable, no por un cable para cada parlante, y vos utilizás un crossover pasivo para "separar" cada una a su parlante, luego de haberlas atenuado.
Si lo hacés bien, algún resultado vas a obtener y es bueno que lo pruebes, pero no creas que vas a obtener una muy buena calidad, por que no tenés control sobre la forma en que atenúa el soft.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 15, 2010)

El winamp que yo tengo atenua hasta 12db.



Lo malo es que sólo podes podes atenuar a ciertas frecuencias prestablecidas por el winamp: 60hz, 70hz, 310hz, 600hz, 1khz, 3khz, 6khz, 12khz, 14khz, 16khz
Ahora entendi lo que me queres decir con pasabanda, es que si atenuas a 6khz por ej, tambien se atenuan las frecuencias adyacentes a 6khz, segun un rango prestablecido: por ejemplo, si atenuo en 600hz, se atenuan tambien todas las frecuencias del rango comprendido entre 450hz y 800hz, por hacer una estimacion.
Supongamos que en el caso de *cridaco* atenua con el ecualizador del winamp 8db desde 3khz en adelante, es decir, 3khz, 6khz, 12khz, 14khz, 16khz.. esto daria como resultado una atenuacion de 8db de todas las frecuencias del rango que va desde 2khz aproximadamente hasta las frecuencias mas agudas.. Creo que esto seria una posible solucion para *cridaco* siendo que no tiene que usar ENORMES resistencias, ni desperdiciar potencia al pepe. Ademas es muy comun que el que ponga musica usa como fuente de sonido una compu, con lo cual tiene acceso al winamp.... Y mejor aún si nos ponemos a buscar otro soft que permita mas control a la otra de elegir el rango de frecuencias que queremos atenuar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> Creo que esto seria una posible solucion para *cridaco* siendo que no tiene que usar ENORMES resistencias, ni desperdiciar potencia al pepe. Ademas es muy comun que *el que ponga musica usa como fuente de sonido una compu*, con lo cual tiene acceso al winamp.... Y mejor aún si nos ponemos a buscar otro soft que permita mas control a la otra de elegir el rango de frecuencias que queremos atenuar



Sip, pero si ponés música y no querés gastar plata...ya empezaste mal. En audio "profesional" (y hogareño también) se utilizan crossovers activos y multiamplificación, por que las potencias involucradas son muy altas y un corte de primer orden deja pasar mucha potencia fuera de la banda de funcionamiento de cada parlante. Los crossovers activos son de cuarto orden (y tipo Linkwitz-Riley) y los amplis son de la potencia que sea necesaria, todo para ajustar la respuesta de los parlantes en el punto óptimo. Pretender hacer eso con filtros pasivos y PADs es descabellado...


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 15, 2010)

En mi caso tengo 2 driver de sensibilidad 101db y 2 Super tweeter de sensibilidad 103db. Todavia no compre woofers, pero tengo pensado comprar 2 woofer 15'. Normalmente las sencibilidades de los woofer que vi van desde los 90db los mas pesados, hasta 98 db los más livianos. 
Segun los concejos que me dieron en este foro me recomiendan cortar el driver a 700hz aproximadamente, supongamos que hago eso. Luego atenuo las frecuencias desde 600hz en adelante para compensar la diferencia de senbilidad del woofer y el driver. Esto me daria una atenuacion estimativa  de todas las frecuencias que van desde 450hz en adelante.. El problema es que tambien atenuaria erradamente las frecuencias entre 450hz y 700hz, lo cual daria como resultado un pequeño bache, pero no se hasta donde esto seria un problema.. Quizas buscando un soft mas adecuado este bache podria ser minimo 

Yo no pongo musica para nadie, lo que estoy haciendo es para mi, porque me gusta escuchar fuerte, quizas eventualmente lo use para alguna fiesta o joda pero entre amigos o conocidos. Quiero decir, no trabajo poniendo musica. Por eso digo que en mi caso no justifico comprar 2 amplificadores, tengo pensado comprar uno sólo.
Yo no creo que se use taaanto crossovers activos y multiamplificación para audio hogareño, para audio profesional sin dudas que si porque la verdad que es mejor, pero lo mio no es audio profesional.. creo que en mi caso me preocupo mas por aprender que por tener sonando mis bafles al caño, porque si bien los voy a armar porque me gusta, no los puedo tener siempre sonando fuerte... mis vecinos me denunciarian enseguida jajaja!
En realidad lo que propongo es una alternativa para las personas que optan por usar un sólo amplificador con filtros pasivos y que tienen una diferencia de sencibilidad en sus componentes, quizas porque eligieron mal a la hora de comprar o por lo que sea. Creo que este el caso de *cridaco* y mio.


----------



## dt0029 (Feb 7, 2012)

hola a todos, me gustaria saber cual es la manera correcta de conectar un driver selenium dh200 (1500-20000hz - corte recomendado 2000hz - 200w - 8 ohm). Mi duda se presenta porque el mismo trae de fabrica un pequeño filtro y luego me fabricaron otro filtro mas donde lo compre. yo uso sonido tri amplificado, realmente me hace falta todo ese filtrado??? desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2012)

dt0029 dijo:


> Mi duda se presenta porque el mismo trae de fabrica un pequeño filtro y luego me fabricaron otro filtro mas donde lo compre. *yo uso sonido tri amplificado*, realmente me hace falta todo ese filtrado???


Nop, no hace falta NADA en ningún parlante, aunque por una cuestión de "salud" siempre te conviene dejar un capacitor en serie con el driver (tipo 10uF o más)... no para que actúe como filtro sino para que ataje potenciales DC en caso de falla del ampli correspondiente.


----------



## dt0029 (Feb 8, 2012)

hola ezavalla, gracias por responder. suponia que no hacia falta por el hecho de cortarlo con crossover. de todas formas este fin de semana voy a probarlos con ese capacitor en serie y despues comento que onda...!!! gracias


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 8, 2012)

Disculpen que me meta, pero noto una tendencia en el audio pro, de dejar el woofer sin filtrar y filtrar el tweeter o driver a 4-5khz, si bien el sistema funciona y no se quema nada, ¡suena horrible! lo comento por que yo puse música mucho tiempo y tenia configurados los bafles así y cuando hice las cosas como corresponde, el cambio fue enorme y eso que nisiquiera tenia equipamiento de medición...
Si hacen lo antes citado, el bafle suena bien parado justo al frente y cerca del mismo, nada mas, ya que es un sistema súper direccional entre 600-1000hz para arriba, sumado a que las distorsiones son mucho mas altas en toda la gama baja y baja media, si o si tienen que cortar el parlante con un crossover de 2do orden por lo menos y la frecuencia de corte siempre te la va a dar el driver o tweeter que pongas, osea, en un sistema dos vías, tenés que cortar donde el tweeter aguante bien y no distorsione, como ejemplo, yo tengo dos bafles con parlantes EV y drivers Selenium de 1.5´´ el driver tira bien hasta 2khz, calcule el l-pad para atenuar el driver los db´s necesarios y calcule los filtros teóricos con WinISD, nada mas, no es lo mas fino ni un trabajo bien hecho, pero la diferencia es abismal, por lo menos así el bafle es mas omnidireccional, llegándole "buen sonido" a mas gente. Si el driver fuera de 2´´ o 2.5´´ seguramente podria cortar a 1.5 o 1khz ¿me explico?
Convengamos que solo hay que hacer dos bobinas, poner dos capacitores y dos resistencias por bafle... no es complicado y la ganancia es grande.
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2012)

Juan: Dijo que usaba sonido *triamplificado* y yo se lo remarqué en la cita 
Supongo que usa un crossover activo...

Me parece que tenés que ir a descansar un rato....Moyano te debe tener loco con el piquete


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 8, 2012)

cridaco dijo:


> Necesitaria si alguien me puede dar un plano o ayudar, tengo un parlante Selenium 12PW3 y un Driver Selenium DH200. Tengo una etapa de potencia Gemini PVX160.
> Mi intensión es de el parlante conectarlo directamente y poner un divisor para el driver con un corte medio alto, es decir que no sea ese medio que mata pero tampoco ese agudo tipo twiter o que es lo que me recomendarian. Por las dudas aca dejo los datos que encontre de cada cosa.
> 
> Dator del parlante (http://www.selenium.com.br/)
> ...





Juan Jose dijo:


> Buenas. Una alternativa es NO cortar el woofer (que llega hasta los 5500 hz) y recortar al driver en esa frecuencia. O sea ganas en potencia por que al recortarlo a mas frecuencia el mismo recibe menos potencia.
> Ten en cuenta que los 200 watts musicales son a 2khz de corte sobre un crosover de 12 db por octava y esto representa no mas de 50-60 watts rms en el amplificador.
> La alternativa de ezavalla es lo mejor en casos como este donde las presiones sonoras son muy diferentes entre ambos componentes. La solucion pasiva pasa sin duda por las R pero hay que evaluar economicamente que es mas conveniente.
> 
> ...



Lo decía por esto… en activo o en pasivo es lo mismo, no cortar el woofer es malo en todos los casos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Lo decía por esto… en activo o en pasivo es lo mismo, no cortar el woofer es malo en todos los casos


Ahhhhh....pero eso es del 2009  no sé si alguien le dió bola....
Pero si, en eso tenés 100% de razón. No cortarlos es jugar a adivinar la respuesta final...


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 8, 2012)

Es que cualquiera que entra (como yo  )lee todo el hilo y termina confundido... por eso una de las reglas por lo general es no "revivir" temas muy viejos, los temas muy buenos viejos se hacen post-it y listo, en fin, sigamos que ya empece a desvirtuar...  

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 8, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Disculpen que me meta, pero noto una tendencia en el audio pro, de dejar el woofer sin filtrar y filtrar el tweeter o driver a 4-5khz, si bien el sistema funciona y no se quema nada, ¡suena horrible! lo comento por que yo puse música mucho tiempo y tenia configurados los bafles así y cuando hice las cosas como corresponde, el cambio fue enorme y eso que nisiquiera tenia equipamiento de medición...
> Si hacen lo antes citado, el bafle suena bien parado justo al frente y cerca del mismo, nada mas, ya que es un sistema súper direccional entre 600-1000hz para arriba, sumado a que las distorsiones son mucho mas altas en toda la gama baja y baja media, si o si tienen que cortar el parlante con un crossover de 2do orden por lo menos y la frecuencia de corte siempre te la va a dar el driver o tweeter que pongas, osea, en un sistema dos vías, tenés que cortar donde el tweeter aguante bien y no distorsione, como ejemplo, yo tengo dos bafles con parlantes EV y drivers Selenium de 1.5´´ el driver tira bien hasta 2khz, calcule el l-pad para atenuar el driver los db´s necesarios y calcule los filtros teóricos con WinISD, nada mas, no es lo mas fino ni un trabajo bien hecho, pero la diferencia es abismal, por lo menos así el bafle es mas omnidireccional, llegándole "buen sonido" a mas gente. Si el driver fuera de 2´´ o 2.5´´ seguramente podria cortar a 1.5 o 1khz ¿me explico?
> Convengamos que solo hay que hacer dos bobinas, poner dos capacitores y dos resistencias por bafle... no es complicado y la ganancia es grande.
> Saludos!



Esto que mencionas es muy bueno de saber. Por ahorrarme algunas bobinas, no hacía el corte correspondiente...

Gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 13, 2012)

cridaco dijo:


> Necesitaria si alguien me puede dar un plano o ayudar, tengo un parlante Selenium 12PW3 y un Driver Selenium DH200. Tengo una etapa de potencia Gemini PVX160.
> *Mi intensión es de el parlante conectarlo directamente y poner un divisor para el driver* con un corte medio alto, es decir que no sea ese medio que mata pero tampoco ese agudo
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias a los que me puedan ayudar



Muchachos, hay que leer bien el tema si se va a revivir desde hace ya tanto tiempo. 

Estamos hablando de una persona que quiere una AYUDA para calcular el dividor de las medios - agudos dejando el woofer directamente. 

Por lo menos es lo que plantea en su inquietud. 
Mi respuesta es directamente a la solicitud planteada y no una insistencia a dejar el woofer sin divisor. Si se entiende así, pues no fue mi entiención ni nada por el estilo, solamente era transmitirle tranquilidad de que no se le va a qumar nada si deja el woofer sin divisor. 

Saludos

Juan José.


----------

